# Where does the 'w' come in?



## snickers_163 (Mar 5, 2002)

I think of myself as a pretty intelligent person... closest i can figure is that the way the intake manifold runners criss-cross as it rests on the cylinder heads it forms a 'w'. Is the correct? Does anybody know the correct answer to the 8 million dollar question? Am I the only one in the dark?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (snickers_163)*

the W comes from that the engine is made of two VR4's joint together at the crank. Kindo of like a double V which is close to what a W is VV. 
It's a VR4 with another attached at 72 degrees, or a V8 with it's cylinders within each bank at 15degree angles and 72 degrees between one bank and the other.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (Giancarlo)*

The point of all that being that it's super compact lengwise.
The VR6 is only a tick longer than a 4 banger, and not
much wider, although it is taller, which is why it fits under the
hood of a golf.
Normal 4 banger
OOOO
VR6
O O O 
O O O
The W8 should only be about 2 1/2 cylinders long.
Instead of 
Normal V8
OOOO
OOOO 
The W8 is something like this.
O O
O O
O O
O O
so it's a little wider, a lot shorter and probably about the same height.
Remarkable engines. The way they changed the 12V VR6 into a
24V VR6 without adding any additional cams is even cooler. 
(All the W8, W12, W16 engines are all already 4 valves per cyl
but use the same trick with roller rockers, allowing for variable
cam timing and everything)
ian



[Modified by Daemon42, 1:04 PM 4-19-2002]


----------



## snickers_163 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (snickers_163)*

Impressive... and thanks!


----------



## 98vr6jetta (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (snickers_163)*

its 2 vr4 engine put together


----------



## myteeGTi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (98vr6jetta)*

pet pieve of mine...
theres no such thing as a VR4!


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (myteeGTi)*

Sure it does.. The W8 has two of them.








Calling each bank a VR4 is just a convenient shortcut for
anyone who understands how a VR6 works. 
Just think how tiny a VR4 engine could be. 
ian


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (myteeGTi)*

A VR4 WAS developed - but it was scrapped in favor of the traditional inline 4.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (myteeGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]pet pieve of mine...
theres no such thing as a VR4![HR][/HR]​Where did you get that info? Are you saying you know VW has not made a VR4 engine? I think you are mistaken. They have likely make this configuration for testing and in the development of the W8.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (snickers_163)*

W8 Engine 
The engine for this new Passat W8 is a milestone the Volkswagen history. It is the first eight-cylinder engine for Volkswagen. With 270 horsepower and 273 pound feet of torque, the Passat W8 with its standard 5-Speed Tiptronic and 4MOTION™ full-time all wheel drive, places it solidly at the top of the sport sedan pyramid.


Its unique V block design has staggered instead of in-line cylinders. The result is a very compact package—27.5 inches (70 cm) wide and 16.5 inches (42 cm) long—11.5 inches (30 cm) shorter than the comparable displacement V8.

This was taken from VW Websource, which only VW personel, like me, have access to.


----------



## rcvwgtivr6 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (Daemon42)*

You are correct in the fact that the w is a staggered set of 2 banks of cylinders.
This is not only shorter than a normal v-8 engine, but it is also quite narrow
considering. The crankshaft is very short and very odd looking. This is also
the first VW engine to require balance shafts in the block to counter vibration.
It also uses common pieces w/ the 24v VR-6 and is very similar in design.
It is a very smooth running engine and has good torque for its size.
The W8 passat is a very heavy car though. One bit of concern is the replacement
of the O2 sensors. (engine removal is required to gain access). It also uses an electronic coolant thermostat and control unit to keep engine coolant temp constant. Changing the spark plugs requires removal of the intake plenums. Overall it should be a very dependable/efficient powerplant.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (rcvwgtivr6)*

1.8T Passat's have a balance shaft. W8 uses multiple balance shafts.


----------



## rcvwgtivr6 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Where does the 'w' come in? (b5bel)*

Your right. I forgot about the 1.8t, although it only uses 1 balance shaft 
compared to 2 in the W8. Good call! 
VW websource http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Being a tech for VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Warranty work is fun isnt it?


----------

